# Hamm is 3 weeks tomorrow :)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone counting down?

22 days (I think)

It has been a bit quiet on the Hamm front here this time around!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I've heard the December one is a lot quieter than the rest, with the March one being the busiest - is that right?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think Sept is usually the busiest myself but to be honest they are all absolutely jam packed!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

good i need 2 get off my fat a:censor: and lurn how to drive


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to go to Hamm, but my parents arnt really into reps and wont take me
all the way there


----------



## Nacnud112 (Jul 21, 2008)

where is hamm? Is it anywhere near London? I know _ham_ is in London.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Nacnud112 said:


> where is hamm? Is it anywhere near London? *I know ham is in London*.


hamm is in hamburg germany m8 so its a lil way from london


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

15 days now!


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

am very excited about it
its the first time we will be having tables there
we are also having tables at houten


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I will have to try and find you to say hi!  Are you staying in the Mercure or somewhere else?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*ham*

i really wanted 2 go. but there is allways next year. lol


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Exchange rates not good enough for the trip at this time of year, although I know that some people wil still be trading in pounds. 

Also, I've got a few reps lined up in the UK to get. Maybe next year I'll head there.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

cubeykc said:


> hamm is in hamburg germany m8 so its a lil way from london


Its in Germany but not near Hamburg.


----------



## geckogirl85 (Oct 18, 2008)

where exactly is the show and what are the rules for bringing homes reptiles from germany to the uk?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this will be my 1st msised one in 9.. i know i keep saying that and end up going lol, but i really wont be on this one.
if i get tables ofr the european shows i want to go to next year, i probably wont make hamm at all next year.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

geckogirl85 said:


> where exactly is the show and what are the rules for bringing homes reptiles from germany to the uk?


It's in a town called Hamm, in Germany. You can bring reptiles home in the car, some species need paperwork such as CITES but very few  There is no quarantine on reptiles.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

8 days to go although I think I'm the only one counting :lol:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

No i am counting too
getting very excited and worried at the same time

Are you in the main hall at Hamm,


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

wish i was going. when is the first 2009 one? is it march?


----------



## Got Milks (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't wait! Although I have been very lucky and I'm picking up tomorrow what I was going to hamm for. No harm in adding more to the collection tho hey.. Do you guys think as its near xmas and we are in a recession that there will be a few bargains to be had? Dan


----------



## 00H00B (Nov 20, 2008)

yh there will be in gowing to houten whitch will be better!!!


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

6 days and we are off!! :whistling2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i defo need to try get to the march one.


----------



## 00H00B (Nov 20, 2008)

lol im gowing to houten might have a spare seat:whistling2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

00h00b where aobut are you in the uk?


----------



## 00H00B (Nov 20, 2008)

bucks


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

ooh now theres a coincidence! whereabouts - actually - you have pm!


----------



## 00H00B (Nov 20, 2008)

lol bck at ya


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We will be at Houten as well as Hamm if anyone wants to say hi there instead, and the crossing Hook of Holland to Harwich after the show


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww I'm going to miss the march one but I defo do not need any more reptiles 
paula x


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we will be at both the hamm and houten shows, 
will be at the march hamm show as well

see you all shortly

cant wait !!!!!


----------

